# Vermont Bottle Diggers out there?



## laurend18 (Dec 20, 2014)

New to this site and thought I would see if anyone from VT is on here.  My best find so far is a Green Mountain Spring Water & Soda Co. Barre VT bottle but I can't find any info on this company. Also found a Blancard Bottle but still can't find any info on this bottle. My collection is getting out of hand.  Maybe its time I find new homes for them.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome, Lauren and we'd love to see pictures of your collection.  If you like 'em, new homes should just mean more shelves![]


----------



## RCO (Dec 21, 2014)

laurend18 said:
			
		

> New to this site and thought I would see if anyone from VT is on here.  My best find so far is a Green Mountain Spring Water & Soda Co. Barre VT bottle but I can't find any info on this company. Also found a Blancard Bottle but still can't find any info on this bottle. My collection is getting out of hand.  Maybe its time I find new homes for them.



its common to not be able to find any info on older bottling companies , a lot of my bottles were the same thing , there just isn't much out there . however if you post pics other collectors on here might know something about them or seen them before


----------



## Berkshire117 (Dec 21, 2014)

im way down in southern vt on the mass border. ive seen green mtn spring water bottles before, nut not much info. the blancard bottle is new to me. if youre looking for new homes i might be interested, any pics?


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 21, 2014)

I have dug a few here in central vt.  Nothing of great value. I know the great Vermont bottles are here and exist but I havn't found them. My best is a large Rutland Vt. druggist. and a pontiled Dr. Kennedys Discovery.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm in Brattleboro. Anyone ever dug one of those Guilford VT Mineral water bottles??


----------

